# Maryland State FITA field shoot on Sept. 1



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

Maryland State FITA field shoot on Sept. 1 at VNB. Everyone in the MD area needs to go it is just a blast to shoot. 3 arrows at 24 targets so it dosen't take long. Nothing like shooting from 25yards at the bunny face.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

xpuncher said:


> Maryland State FITA field shoot on Sept. 1 at VNB. Everyone in the MD area needs to go it is just a blast to shoot. 3 arrows at 24 targets so it dosen't take long. Nothing like shooting from 25yards at the bunny face.


You are an archeraholoic!!!


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

Hinkelmonster said:


> You are an archeraholoic!!!


Yes I am but I don't think it's a problem, until the misses tells me otherwise!:tongue:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

xpuncher said:


> Yes I am but I don't think it's a problem, until the misses tells me otherwise!:tongue:


Trust me she...........................and I enjoy it!!!!!


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Trust me she...........................and I enjoy it!!!!!


It's ok she's fixed. As long as you keep her happy and, I get a little mud for my turtle once and awhile it's all good.:wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

xpuncher said:


> It's ok she's fixed. As long as you keep her happy and, I get a little mud for my turtle once and awhile it's all good.:wink:


You guys are sick  And a bunch of liars. You both are MARRIED.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> You guys are sick  And a bunch of liars. You both are MARRIED.


Jealousy will get you no where!


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Sure wish there was a way to get back there for this one. I have a hard time deciding which I like better, NFAA Field or FITA Field. Both are the best games in archery but there are very few FITA Field events in the US.

One of the clubs I belong to here in AZ is putting on our State FITA Field Championship October 18-19. I'm looking forward to it. Hope you folks have a good turnout and a good shoot.

Dave


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I have only ever shot 1 FITA field event and man was it fun. I wish I could figure out a way to make this one...


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

We had beautiful weather and a nice turn-out last year. So far it looks like 'Mother Nature' is gonna cooperate again this Labor Day. :tongue:

Hope to see some of you there. I'll be helping, not shooting.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

*Thanks!*

Wanna thank all of you who attended. Weather was great!!! For the second year in a row I was the kitchen fry boy.  Unfortunately our menu didn't allow me to say 'Wanna Super Size that?' 

Got a chance to meet a few more ATers from NJ.  Thanks for making the trip guys. Pleasure to meet you Rambunctious and your friend John.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mdbowhunter said:


> Wanna thank all of you who attended. Weather was great!!! For the second year in a row I was the kitchen fry boy.  Unfortunately our menu didn't allow me to say 'Wanna Super Size that?'
> 
> Got a chance to meet a few more ATers from NJ.  Thanks for making the trip guys. Pleasure to meet you Rambunctious and your friend John.


So - where's the scores/pictures? :tongue:

And Jerry, you got to get that bow out! Being the Fry Boy just isn't cutting it.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> So - where's the scores/pictures? :tongue:
> 
> And Jerry, you got to get that bow out! Being the Fry Boy just isn't cutting it.


Dang...didn't take any pictures.  Was hoping Sticky would show up. He was MIA.  That's his primary duty.  I'll have to check on the scores. I know we had a shoot-out amongst the Pros. :tongue:

I hear ya. Unfortunately archery has taken a back seat to other things right now, work......and riding my Harley. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Dang...didn't take any pictures.  Was hoping Sticky would show up. He was MIA.  That's his primary duty.  I'll have to check on the scores. I know we had a shoot-out amongst the Pros. :tongue:
> 
> I hear ya. Unfortunately archery has taken a back seat to other things right now, work......and riding my Harley. :wink:


Sorry guys, I couldn't find my khakis.... :chortle: :noidea:

No, actually I had a list a mile long to get done this weekend.. elk hunting is close at hand... :tongue: :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Sorry guys, I couldn't find my khakis.... :chortle: :noidea:
> 
> No, actually I had a list a mile long to get done this weekend.. elk hunting is close at hand... :tongue: :wink:


You comfortable enough with that new release to be shooting elk?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You comfortable enough with that new release to be shooting elk?


HECK NO!!!

(I'm hunting with ol Trusty... :zip: :wink: )


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> HECK NO!!!
> 
> (I'm hunting with ol Trusty... :zip: :wink: )


I knew it - no way were you going to toss of "Trusty" in the river. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I knew it - no way were you going to toss of "Trusty" in the river. :wink:


 Nope.. I promised you wouldn't see it on the field course any more... didn't say I wouldn't take it for a walk in the woods.. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 8, 2007)

mdbowhunter said:


> Wanna thank all of you who attended. Weather was great!!! For the second year in a row I was the kitchen fry boy.  Unfortunately our menu didn't allow me to say 'Wanna Super Size that?'
> 
> Got a chance to meet a few more ATers from NJ.  Thanks for making the trip guys. Pleasure to meet you Rambunctious and your friend John.


It was a pleasure to meet you as well. We had a great time.

We need to get you out of the kitchen and up here to one of our NJ shoots.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Sorry guys, I couldn't find my khakis.... :chortle: :noidea:
> 
> No, actually I had a list a mile long to get done this weekend.. elk hunting is close at hand... :tongue: :wink:


Khakis? Oh jeez, forgot there was a dress code in FITA.  I don't believe the 'fashion police' were in attendance on Monday. :wink:

Good Luck on the elk hunt there Sticky.  Yep, I would definately take and use 'old faithful'. You hit a number of dots with that release...lets hope a nice bull is next on the list! :tongue:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Khakis? Oh jeez, forgot there was a dress code in FITA. I don't believe the 'fashion police' were in attendance on Monday.


The only thing restricted in FITA Field is camo. You guys need to lighten up on this subject. It stopped being funny a long time back.

Dave


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Dave T said:


> The only thing restricted in FITA Field is camo. You guys need to lighten up on this subject. It stopped being funny a long time back.
> 
> Dave


Dave,
I think you're mistaken on who needs to lighten up.  Gimme a break. C'mon, the :wink: was there for a reason.


----------

